# Alarm Clock Removal From Status Bar



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Any one know how to get rid of the space the status bar leaves once you delete the PNG from the system UI


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can link u my Rom I Nuked the whole status bar LOL


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea that would go a little to far


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Free up room on screen, LOL more and more people want things off the status bar. I think people only want voice mail, signal, battery, 3g/4g


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

oh no, it sounds like WP7


----------

